

Show HN: Remind'em – set alarms, todo tasks reminders, in your friends phone - remindem
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tgs.remindemandroid

======
bbcbasic
A very neat idea. Does it work for husbands/wives as well as friends? :-)

~~~
remindem
Yes. It is a phone number based identification and hence it works for all the
contacts in your contact book whoever has installed this app.

